# installation "Erreur chasseur" sur Firefox?



## christine972 (18 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Ma collègue depuis quelques jours reçoit souvent un message au démarrage lui demandant d'installer un certain "erreur chasseur".

Connaissant un peu le Renard, je me doute bien qu'il ne s'agit pas là d'un de ses modules. Il doit donc s'agir d'un spyware ou un truc dans le style.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer qu'il s'agit de quelque chose de nocif et qu'il ne faut pas l'installer?
Une bonne âme pourrait-elle aussi m'indiquer, en cas de réponse positive à la première question, comment on se débarrasse de ce message????


Merci d'avance

PS : je précise que je suis bien sur MAC OS 10.4.10 et non pas une Windowsienne égarée...


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour

Un petite recherche sur Internet t'apprendra que ce probl&#232;me n'est pas sp&#233;cifique &#224; Mac OS X, et qu'il appara&#238;t &#233;galement sous Windows XP.

Il est tr&#232;s probablement en rapport avec ce produit, originaire de Grande-Bretagne, qui est pr&#233;sent&#233; comme un utilitaire pour faire le m&#233;nage sur les PC...

Je suppose que Firefox a h&#233;rit&#233; d'un adware (probablement &#224; cause d'un clic malencontreux lors d'un surf sur Internet), qu'il faudrait tenter d'&#233;liminer.


----------



## JocCor (27 Octobre 2007)

Que faut-il faire pour se débarasser de ces messages impromtus dont il est difficile de se dégager du Chassseur Erreur...

Merci.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Octobre 2007)

Je suis moi aussi tombé plusieurs fois sur Erreur Chasseur ces derniers temps, en surfant sur le site web du journal _Le Monde_.

Après un premier message mensonger, puisqu'il indique que (1) le système n'est pas optimisé et que (2) l'optimisation prévient la perte de données, l'annulation est inopérante et renvoit sur une page qui pourrait s'appliquer à un PC sous Windows, mais en aucun cas à un Mac sous Mac OS X.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Octobre 2007)

En attendant de trouver mieux, on peut blacklister le site _erreurchasseur.com_ , soit en utilisant un logiciel comme Little Snitch (payant), soit en rajoutant une ligne:
	
	



```
127.0.0.1    erreurchasseur.com
```
dans le fichier _/private/etc/hosts_ (voir ici pour la manip').


----------



## baldi (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai moi aussi été victime hier de erreurchasseur et traffalo.com en lisant le monde.fr, et aujourd'hui c'est en ouvrant un fil rss d'internet actu, avec un message d'alerte soi disant d'adobe flash player sécurité.
Cela fait des années que je surfais en toute tranquillité, je croyais qu'être sur Mac nous protégeait relativement de ce genre de saletés.
Pour little snitch, comment sait-on si les communications entrantes sont hostiles ou pas ?

Safari 3 est-il mieux sécurisé ?


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Octobre 2007)

L'apparition de ces fen&#234;tres publicit&#233; ne posent pas vraiment de probl&#232;me de s&#233;curit&#233;, puisqu'elles n'ex&#233;cutent pas de programme et ne s'en prennent pas au syst&#232;me du visiteur, mais qu'elles se contentent d'afficher des messages publicitaires non sollicit&#233;s.

Il n'emp&#234;che qu'il doit y avoir une faille quelque part, parce que chez moi les fen&#234;tres surgissantes &#233;tant bloqu&#233;es, je n'aurais rien d&#251; voir appara&#238;tre.

Mais &#224; la base, le probl&#232;me vient plut&#244;t du syst&#232;me de pub install&#233; sur les sites visit&#233;s, qui renvoie &#224; des serveurs sp&#233;cialis&#233;s dans les annonces publicitaires et de mesure d'audience (il y en a au moins une demi-douzaine de diff&#233;rents sur LeMonde.fr), et qui pr&#233;sentent un peu n'importe quoi comme contenu.

En fait, c'est toute cette pub et cette mesure d'audience qu'il faudrait arriver &#224; bloquer. A priori, rien ne distingue un contenu publicitaire d'un contenu informatif (surtout que ces derniers tendent de plus en plus &#224; se r&#233;partir sur plusieurs sites pour une m&#234;me page visit&#233;e).

Alors il y a deux m&#233;thodes:
- bloquer tous les sites par d&#233;faut, et autoriser ceux qui sont utiles
- autoriser tous les sites par d&#233;faut, et bloquer ceux qu'on juge inopportuns.

Avec la premi&#232;re, on risque de gal&#233;rer avant de voir appara&#238;tre ce qui nous int&#233;resse, voire m&#234;me de rater certains contenus. Avec la seconde, on risque d'&#234;tre encore quelquefois emb&#234;t&#233; par les pubs, mais la situation doit pouvoir s'am&#233;liorer progressivement au fur et &#224; mesure qu'on blackliste les serveurs ind&#233;sirables.


----------



## igrec (1 Novembre 2007)

J'ai aussi droit à l'affichage régulier de cette publicité lorsque je visite lemonde.fr. Cette pub me semble propagé par la régie suédoise Traffalo.com. Je suis Leopard avec Safari 3. 

Comme Pascal, c'est moins la nature de la pub qui me préoccupe que sa diffusion sur des sites Web très grand public et à forte audience. Sur d'autres forums, erreurchasseur.com semble avoir été repéré sur des sites comme ceux de l'équipe ou encore du figaro.


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Novembre 2007)

Aujourdh'hui, toujours sur _lemonde.fr_ , j'ai eu le même genre de message incongru, mais cette fois renvoyant sur le site belge _moncontenuassistant.com_. Il propose un logiciel, toujours pour PC sous Windows, destiné soit-disant à effacer les "traces compromettantes" de l'ordinateur.   

Mais bien que le site soit situé en Belgique, je pense que les protagonistes sont plutôt situés dans un pays anglo-saxon, tout comme pour _erreurchasseur_. Effet, le contrat de licence est exclusivement en anglais, et la description du produit, écrite dans un français plutôt approximatif, donne quelques indices allant dans ce sens:





> C'est comment les fichiers compromettants ont été stockés sur votre ordinateur!
> - Il analyse et supprime les enregistrements d'internet, fichiers temporaires et données inutiles de votre PC.
> - Il protège votre ordinateur contre lespionnage et fichiers inconvenables.
> - Il garde vos lecteurs propres et libres des fichiers inutiles en améliorant la performance de votre système.
> ...


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Novembre 2007)

Aujourd'hui je viens d'avoir un message du m&#234;me type, alors que je consultais les sites de La Poste (_laposte.n__et_) et de Gerbeaud (_gerbeaud.c__om_), des sites s&#233;rieux a priori.

Je ne sais pas lequel des deux sites est &#224; l'origine du message, mais ce doit encore &#234;tre d&#251; &#224; une annonce publicitaire int&#233;gr&#233;e &#224; la page, car l'historique de navigation fait appara&#238;tre un passage par une page _ht__tp://newbieadguide.co__m/statsg.php?campaign=m0neyt00&u=..._ que je n'ai pas sollicit&#233;e.

Je me suis encore retrouv&#233; sur une page de pub d'un site bas&#233; en Grande Bretagne, _sansendommagement.c__om_, qui "propose" d'installer le m&#234;me type de produit (pour PC sous Windows) que ci-dessus.

...

Le logiciel contient des r&#233;f&#233;rences &#224; la soci&#233;t&#233; _Grand Soft Incorporation_ et aux sites _ht__tp://www.usertrust.c__om_ (_User Trust Inc._) et _ht__tps://secure.comodo.n__et_ (_COMODO_), ce qui m'a permis de faire une petite recherche sur Internet.

Il s'agit bel et bien d'une arnaque bas&#233;e sur la diffusion d'un malware tournant sous Windows, et mont&#233;e par des soci&#233;t&#233;s offshore qui n'en sont pas &#224; leur coup d'essai...


----------



## lafayet (8 Décembre 2007)

[ utiliser un logiciel comme Little Snitch (payant), soit en rajoutant une ligne:
	
	



```
127.0.0.1    erreurchasseur.com
```
dans le fichier _/private/etc/hosts_ (voir ici pour la manip').[/QUOTE]

J'ai chopé cet "erreurchasseur" et je possède Little Snitch.  Je ne suis pas experte et je n'ai jamais eu rien à lui demander de particulier à Little Snitch aussi je ne sais pas parametrer une interdiction spécifique.
Ta recette pour aller fouiner dans les lignes de code m'impressionne.
Pour tout dire, je n'arrive pas bien à évaluer le degré de gravité de ce téléchargement malencontreux.
Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## apenspel (8 Décembre 2007)

Dans Little Snitch 2, après avoir cliqué sur New, faire ainsi :
Voir la pièce jointe 15696


----------



## revolte (9 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai eu le message erreur chasseur qui s'est affiché deux fois. A chaque fois, j'ai été obligé de forcer à quitter Safari pour ne plus que les fenêtres apparaissent. 
Je viens de me rendre compte que je ne peux plus accéder à ma boite mail yahoo. J'essaie sur l'autre ordi et là pas de problème. Y a t'il un rapport (je pense que oui)? Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider? Merci.


----------

